# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 5



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Brandenburg Concertos 1 & 4
J.S. Bach
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock, conductor
1979

More Brandenburgs. I don't have much to say about these two, but I like them a lot!


----------

